# When you as a Currycel reincarnate as a white guy



## Salludon (Oct 26, 2020)

Thank God for JBW.


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Oct 26, 2020)

0


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 26, 2020)

+5 psl


----------



## Salludon (Oct 26, 2020)

@Golang if he was white


----------



## Golang (Oct 26, 2020)

Imagine comparing the average ethnic with the bottom 1% of whites.


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Oct 26, 2020)

*GUY ON THE RIGHT MOGS YOU*


----------



## Ocelot (Oct 26, 2020)

the beardcel's nose is morphed
notice the curve on the wall


----------



## Golang (Oct 26, 2020)

Salludon said:


> @Golang if he was white


I would‘ve married your oneitis if so, and we would’ve become cousins-in-law


----------



## Salludon (Oct 26, 2020)

Golang said:


> Imagine comparing the average ethnic with the bottom 1% of whites.


Cope this is average Indian


----------



## Mateusz74 (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6272 (Oct 26, 2020)

*REALITY OF JBW just be chad...*






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Golang (Oct 26, 2020)

XANTARES said:


> *REALITY OF JBW just be chad...*
> 
> 
> View attachment 760811


In reality they’re all yes to her


----------



## Mateusz74 (Oct 26, 2020)

XANTARES said:


> *REALITY OF JBW just be chad...*
> 
> 
> View attachment 760811


Even the No guys mog her ass to Liberia and back


----------



## Deleted member 6272 (Oct 26, 2020)

Golang said:


> In reality they’re all yes to her



*in reality you are ugly cause of your shit ugly mouth breathing recessed face not because your not white keep coping everyday you will never be white no matter how much you suck white cock faggot 



commit suicide you filthy self hating faggot go and reincarinatemaxx and turn white if you really believe this shit faggot.*


----------



## Salludon (Oct 26, 2020)

XANTARES said:


> *REALITY OF JBW just be chad...*
> 
> 
> View attachment 760811


“Watchu mean reality? JBW is legit you don’t even needs arms or legs or hair as a white guy to slay gooks and niggers”


----------



## HeavenAdmιn (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (Oct 26, 2020)

Just be white


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 26, 2020)

XANTARES said:


> *REALITY OF JBW just be chad...*
> 
> 
> View attachment 760811


anime in your avi?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 26, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> View attachment 760826
> 
> Just be white


Take my selfie down bro


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Oct 26, 2020)

JBW is just an excuse used by self hating ethnics


----------



## Salludon (Oct 26, 2020)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> JBW is just an excuse used by self hating ethnics


@Biggdink thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Oct 26, 2020)

I cant take curries seriously when they sound like this




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Copeful (Oct 26, 2020)

Salludon said:


> @Biggdink thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Oct 26, 2020)

XANTARES said:


> *REALITY OF JBW just be chad...*
> 
> 
> View attachment 760811


As if she could get any of those white guys jfl

just cage

its like a homeless person saying she only wants lamborghinis


----------



## Pussyslayer (Oct 26, 2020)

bpdandectasy said:


> I cant take curries seriously when they sound like this
> View attachment 761086


Jfl


----------



## Deleted member 9288 (Oct 26, 2020)

Golang said:


> Imagine comparing the average ethnic with the bottom 1% of whites.


bottom 1%, HAHAHHHA


----------



## Deleted member 7521 (Oct 26, 2020)

Salludon said:


> “Watchu mean reality? JBW is legit you don’t even needs arms or legs or hair as a white guy to slay gooks and niggers”
> View attachment 760821


Bro delete that, that's my avi


----------



## Greecgawd (Oct 26, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> As if she could get any of those white guys jfl
> 
> just cage
> 
> its like a homeless person saying she only wants lamborghinis


*IT’S WORSE THAN YOU THINK. I WILL MAKE A TINDER EXP ON THIS BLACK BITCH IN EUROPE AND I’LL SHOW YOU HOW MANY GL WHITE GUYS SHE COULD GET SIMPING FOR HER*


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 26, 2020)

how did you get my pic bhai


----------



## Salludon (Oct 26, 2020)

bpdandectasy said:


> I cant take curries seriously when they sound like this
> View attachment 761086


What a stupid fuckin username lol


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Oct 26, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> how did you get my pic bhai


u are not recessed


----------



## GuyFromSingapore (Oct 26, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Cope this is average Indian




Thanks for ruining my day.


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 26, 2020)

Salludon said:


> @Biggdink thoughts?


Na Asians and brown people worship ugly whites too


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Oct 26, 2020)

Greecgawd said:


> *IT’S WORSE THAN YOU THINK. I WILL MAKE A TINDER EXP ON THIS BLACK BITCH IN EUROPE AND I’LL SHOW YOU HOW MANY GL WHITE GUYS SHE COULD GET SIMPING FOR HER*


i doubt that ngl


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 26, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> u are not recessed


no i mean the jew curry nose thingy


----------



## Salludon (Oct 26, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Na Asians and brown people worship ugly whites too


Post proof no one cares about your tales from the basement


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 26, 2020)

keep coping sandsubhuman


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 26, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Post proof no one cares about your tales from the basement





Weiterleitungshinweis





Weiterleitungshinweis


----------



## Salludon (Oct 26, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> keep coping sandsubhuman


Isn’t this you? I wouldn’t be calling anyone a subhuman if i looked like that bro.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 26, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Isn’t this you? I wouldn’t be calling anyone a subhuman if i looked like that bro.
> 
> View attachment 761490


yes, mr filler, its me.
yes my nose is big and chin recessed. lend distortion duh.
fuck you.
this is also me:


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 26, 2020)

why are you so obsessed with white people jfl jbw has some truth behind it dont cope


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 26, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> keep coping sandsubhuman


cumskinardo coping hard


----------



## Salludon (Oct 26, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> why are you so obsessed with white people jfl jbw has some truth behind it dont cope


White people? This post was for self hating ethnics who think all their problems would go away if they were white.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 26, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> yes, mr filler, its me.
> yes my nose is big and chin recessed. lend distortion duh.
> fuck you.
> this is also me:
> ...


still subhuman.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 26, 2020)

copecopceopcepcecoepcoep
keep crying for my chameleon skin







TRUE_CEL said:


> still subhuman.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 26, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> copecopceopcepcecoepcoep
> keep crying for my chameleon skin
> View attachment 761536


nose looks better. w/ fillers?


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 26, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> nose looks better. w/ fillers?


morph boyo
my basic plan is chinwing then rhino
I know some toptier surgeons here. Already have the money for the chinwing.


----------



## Introvertednarc (Oct 26, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> still subhuman.



*You pakis make me puke *


----------



## Golang (Oct 26, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> copecopceopcepcecoepcoep
> keep crying for my chameleon skin
> View attachment 761536


You ascended very well. What did you do?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 26, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> morph boyo
> my basic plan is chinwing then rhino
> I know some toptier surgeons here. Already have the money for the chinwing.


get rhino you will ascend fr


Introvertednarc said:


> *You pakis make me puke *
> View attachment 761552
> View attachment 761561
> View attachment 761562


keep cleaning my shoes you pajeet rat


----------



## Introvertednarc (Oct 26, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> get rhino you will ascend fr
> 
> keep cleaning my shoes you pajeet rat


How many times are you going to say that ? Brain dead subhuman with no originality .


----------



## Salludon (Oct 26, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> *You pakis make me puke *
> View attachment 761552
> View attachment 761561
> View attachment 761562


Lol I have your pics as well don’t talk shit about Pakis son


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 26, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> How many times are you going to say that ? Brain dead subhuman with no originality .


keep cleaning SUBHUMAN pajeet you missed a spot


----------



## Salludon (Oct 26, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> copecopceopcepcecoepcoep
> keep crying for my chameleon skin
> View attachment 761536


Lets be honest you’re never gonna look like that. JFL if you think surgeries will make you look that harmonious.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 26, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Lol I have your pics as well don’t talk shit about Pakis son


i dont even want to see that pajeet rat on my screen. fucking gross.


----------



## Introvertednarc (Oct 26, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Lol I have your pics as well don’t talk shit about Pakis son


Everyone's seen my side profile, I just need a bsso to look exactly like the prettiest ethnic in the world .


----------



## Salludon (Oct 26, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> Everyone's seen my side profile, I just need a bsso to look exactly like the prettiest ethnic in the world .


I have your front as well and lets be real you’re the farthest thing from Zayn Malik


----------



## Introvertednarc (Oct 26, 2020)

Salludon said:


> I have your front as well and lets be real you’re the farthest thing from Zayn Malik


you haven't seen my front , + my side is exactly like Zayn's except for mandible.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 26, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> you haven't seen my front , + my side is exactly like Zayn's except for mandible.


you utter coping pajeet SUBHUMAN, you look NOTHING like zayn


----------



## Introvertednarc (Oct 26, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> you utter coping pajeet SUBHUMAN, you look NOTHING like zayn


literally everything is the same except for our mandibles . keep envying me though .


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 26, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Lets be honest you’re never gonna look like that. JFL if you think surgeries will make you look that harmonious.


hahah what a cope, mr sallufiller.
rhino + lower jaw = that.


----------



## Introvertednarc (Oct 26, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> hahah what a cope, mr sallufiller.
> rhino + lower jaw = that.
> 
> View attachment 761597


You can't talk rn , you look like utter shit broski .


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 26, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> literally everything is the same except for our mandibles . keep envying me though .


im indeed envying your delusions, wish i could be a deluded pajeet rat like you


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 26, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> hahah what a cope, mr sallufiller.
> rhino + lower jaw = that.
> 
> View attachment 761597


jfl if you think rhino will give you gigachad nose when you have truecel nose now


----------



## Introvertednarc (Oct 26, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> im indeed envying your delusions, wish i could be a deluded pajeet rat like you


----------



## Copeful (Oct 26, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> View attachment 761610
> View attachment 761611
> View attachment 761612


keep spamming his pics jfl , at least hes not deluded like u r


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 26, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> jfl if you think rhino will give you gigachad nose when you have truecel nose now


my nose is only bad from side u dumb retard.
my nose is thin, and ideally for preservation rhinoplasty.
All i literally did was reduce nose. simplest shit in rhinoplasty.
yes it is achieveable with top tier surgeons
both very natural look


----------



## Introvertednarc (Oct 26, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> keep spamming his pics jfl , at least hes not deluded like u r


*You're just lucky you have enough sense not to post your hideous face , You norwooding , shitskin jew nosed indian muslim . You know I would bully you into a state of suicidal depression if you did .*


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Oct 26, 2020)

Salludon said:


> What a stupid fuckin username lol


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 26, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> View attachment 761610
> View attachment 761611
> View attachment 761612


i like how you are multitasking, cleaning my shoes and posting my pics. good pajeet rat!


TheCopefulCurry said:


> keep spamming his pics jfl , at least hes not deluded like u r


jfl its creepy af to know a deluded shoe cleaner got my pics, his father probably disowned him by now fearing hes now a gay shoe cleaner


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 26, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> *You're just lucky you have enough sense not to post your hideous face , You norwooding , shitskin jew nosed indian muslim . You know I would bully you into a state of suicidal depression if you did .*


when the pajeet coping is too strong. keep crying for high t islamic men


----------



## Introvertednarc (Oct 26, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> i like how you are multitasking, cleaning my shoes and posting my pics. good pajeet rat!
> 
> jfl its creepy af to know a deluded shoe cleaner got my pics, his father probably disowned him by now fearing hes now a gay shoe cleaner


*You're literally my bully victim who I humiliate for my own sadistic pleasure , *


----------



## wasted (Oct 26, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> you haven't seen my front , + my side is exactly like Zayn's *except for mandible*.


*bro the mandible arguably accounts for half of ones appeal lmao u cant just say "except for my mandible"*


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 26, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> *You're literally my bully victim who I humiliate for my own sadistic pleasure , *


how are you bullying me when im unbothered by this you deluded pajeet rat


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 26, 2020)

wasted said:


> *bro the mandibld arguably accounts for half of ones appeal lmao u cant just say "except for my mandible"*


dont say that he will drown himself in the ganges river after reading this


----------



## Copeful (Oct 26, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> *You're literally my bully victim who I humiliate for my own sadistic pleasure , *







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 26, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> View attachment 761635


jfl at that delusional pajeet


----------



## Copeful (Oct 26, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> jfl at that delusional pajeet


he clearly has some undiagnosed autism/bdd , should just let him cope tbh .


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 26, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> he clearly has some undiagnosed autism/bdd , should just let him cope tbh .


i cant help it, its too much fun watching him sperg out


----------



## Introvertednarc (Oct 26, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> he clearly has some undiagnosed autism/bdd , should just let him cope tbh .


How are you grouping those autism and bdd together ?? They're completely different conditions you retarded currycel .


----------



## Copeful (Oct 26, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> How are you grouping those autism and bdd together ?? They're completely different conditions you retarded currycel .


because you have both


----------



## Introvertednarc (Oct 26, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> because you have both


just lol, you're probably more likely to be autistic than I am , I'm acc socially attuned .


----------



## Copeful (Oct 26, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> just lol, you're probably more likely to be autistic than I am , I'm acc socially attuned .


>Socially attuned
>Makes fun of random people for balding 

Pick one mate


----------



## Introvertednarc (Oct 26, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> >Socially attuned
> >Makes fun of random people for balding
> 
> Pick one mate


the two are completely unrelated ? Do you have a learning disability ?


----------



## wasted (Oct 26, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> dont say that he will drown himself in the ganges river after reading this





TheCopefulCurry said:


> View attachment 761635










"All I need is bsso bro"

@Introvertednarc Did your mother drop you when you were an infant or something? I mean it's absoloutely mind-boggling how delusional you are.

The truth is, you don't look like Zayn and you will never resemble him IRL. Keep coping with pics taken from weird angles and putting them next to the worst lens distorted pics you could find of him.

*Your skull is tiny, and that lower jaw of yours is retruded to the point where it looks like it wants to choke you to end your misery once and for all.*

And bitch you're like 5'2 talking to your masters like some DOM chad. Most of the users you make fun of are legit twice your size irl.

There's a reason why Zayn is a world-renowned singer and you rot on incel forums. And in case it isn't obvious enough for your brainlet, it's because he mogs you to self harm. He mogs you the point you have developed mog-induced psychosis to cope with it. Wake up, you dumb fuck.

*NB4 DN RD DESPITE HIM HAVING READ EVERY SINGLE PIXEL I WROTE*


----------



## sytyl (Oct 26, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> >Socially attuned
> >Makes fun of random people for balding


normies do this tbh


----------



## Introvertednarc (Oct 26, 2020)

wasted said:


> View attachment 761661
> View attachment 761662
> 
> "All I need is bsso bro"
> ...


Literally didn't read a single word . You're just an envious coping cuck , and I'm a pretty boy slayer who gets approached by girls despite being socially awkward .


----------



## Copeful (Oct 26, 2020)

sytyl said:


> normies do this tbh


_maybe but watch this video and tell me with a straight face whether this sounds like something a normal, neurotypical individual would say _





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## sytyl (Oct 26, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> _maybe but watch this video and tell me with a straight face whether this sounds like something a normal, neurotypical individual would say _
> 
> View attachment 761709


@Introvertednarc should you tell him or I?


----------



## Introvertednarc (Oct 26, 2020)

sytyl said:


> @Introvertednarc should you tell him or I?


let's just leave him in the dark tbh


----------



## Copeful (Oct 26, 2020)

sytyl said:


> @Introvertednarc should you tell him or I?


its not him ? i didnt read the thread tbh


----------



## wasted (Oct 26, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> its not him ? i didnt read the thread tbh


its a recording... a voice over. he wouldnt dare disrespect other guys irl when hes 5'2


----------



## Introvertednarc (Oct 26, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> when the pajeet coping is too strong. keep crying for high t islamic men


why would I cry for muslims ? you're all coping circumcuked faggots .


----------



## Introvertednarc (Oct 26, 2020)

wasted said:


> its a recording... a voice over. he wouldnt dare disrespect other guys irl when hes 5'2


I'm 5'10


----------



## Pussyslayer (Oct 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Salludon (Oct 26, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> why would I cry for muslims ? you're all coping circumcuked faggots .


Keep crying for our clean aesthetic circumcised cocks. Imagine having an uncircumcised cock jfl it looks like a tapeworm


----------



## wasted (Oct 26, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> I'm 5'10


oh boy...




Introvertednarc said:


> 5'7 on a good day .



https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-my-voice.215352/#post-3682915

let the coping begin @Salludon @TheCopefulCurry @Taylorswift @TRUE_CEL


----------



## Introvertednarc (Oct 26, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Keep crying for our clean aesthetic circumcised cocks. Imagine having a non circumcised cock jfl it looks like a tapeworm


you do realise that soap and water exists in the 21st century ?? 
also , circumcised and uncircumcised look the same when erect . 
Meanwhile you've lost the vast majority of your pleasurable nerve endings + your glands are desensitised bc they're not protected by your foreskin .


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 26, 2020)

wasted said:


> View attachment 761661
> View attachment 761662
> 
> "All I need is bsso bro"
> ...


if hes not reading it means the pajeet shitskin successfully drowned himself in the ganges river. btw i nearly thought this evisceration post was made by @brbbrah ded srs


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 26, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Keep crying for our clean aesthetic circumcised cocks. Imagine having an uncircumcised cock jfl it looks like a tapeworm


worst of all he's got an ethnic uncircumcised cock


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 26, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> you do realise that soap and water exists in the 21st century ??
> also , circumcised and uncircumcised look the same when erect .
> Meanwhile you've lost the vast majority of your pleasurable nerve endings + your glands are desensitised bc they're not protected by your foreskin .


jfl keep coping with that disgusting ant-eater looking ass dick  also scientifically speaking your claim about 'muh loss of sensitivity' isnt even true. its just bro science for guys with ugly dicks


----------



## nastynas (Oct 26, 2020)

he needs to chin tuck, sleep on floor, hardmew and take showers like you did


----------



## Introvertednarc (Oct 26, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> jfl keep coping with that disgusting ant-eater looking ass dick  also scientifically speaking your claim about 'muh loss of sensitivity' isnt even true. its just bro science for guys with ugly dicks


JFL you do realise that circumcision was introduced in America by a Christian Doctor because it would decrease sensitivity and deter teenagers from masturbating ? I can't reason with you anyway , you're grotesquely hideous and your IQ is sub 80 .


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 26, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> JFL you do realise that circumcision was introduced in America by a Christian Doctor because it would decrease sensitivity and deter teenagers from masturbating ? I can't reason with you anyway , you're grotesquely hideous and your IQ is sub 80 .


why the fuck would i care about americans lol, i live in europe. again scientifically theres no findings to support your claim, go look it up instead of saying you can't reason with me, because truthfully its the opposite. my iq is at least 101 though


----------



## Introvertednarc (Oct 26, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> why the fuck would i care about americans lol, i live in europe. again scientifically theres no findings to support your claim, go look it up instead of saying you can't reason with me, because truthfully its the opposite. my iq is at least 101 though





https://www.i2researchhub.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Bronselaer_et_al-2013-BJU_International.pdf



Read this and watch yourself fall into deep depression . we all know that you're going to stay a virgin for the rest of your pathetic life but you literally can't even masturbate in peace . @sytyl


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 26, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> https://www.i2researchhub.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Bronselaer_et_al-2013-BJU_International.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Read this and watch yourself fall into deep depression . we all know that you're going to stay a virgin for the rest of your pathetic life but you literally can't even masturbate in peace . @sytyl


yes im a permavirgin but you are coping hard as fuck with your ugly dick, and if @sytyl fell for your hindu dindu meme about "circumcision = loss of sensitivity" meme then hes beyond saving. get ready for yourself to fall into a deep depression, son

*The highest quality evidence indicates that circumcision does not decrease the sensitivity of the penis, harm sexual function or reduce sexual satisfaction 

The American Academy of Pediatrics Task Force on Circumcision "Technical Report" (2012) addresses sexual function, sensitivity and satisfaction without qualification by age of circumcision. Sadeghi-Nejad et al. "Sexually transmitted diseases and sexual function" (2010) addresses adult circumcision and sexual function. Doyle et al. "The Impact of Male Circumcision on HIV Transmission" (2010) addresses adult circumcision and sexual function. Perera et al. "Safety and efficacy of nontherapeutic male circumcision: a systematic review" (2010) addresses adult circumcision and sexual function and satisfaction. 

https://www.jsm.jsexmed.org/article/S1743-6095(15)30172-7/fulltext or https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/23937309/ 
most relevant part:*

*Results*
Searches identified 2,675 publications describing the effects of male circumcision on aspects of male sexual function, sensitivity, sensation, or satisfaction. Of these, 36 met our inclusion criteria of containing original data. Those studies reported a total of 40,473 men, including 19,542 uncircumcised and 20,931 circumcised. Rated by the Scottish Intercollegiate Guidelines Network grading system, 2 were 1++ (high quality randomized controlled trials) and 34 were case-control or cohort studies (11 high quality: 2++; 10 well-conducted: 2+; 13 low quality: 2−). The 1++, 2++, and 2+ studies uniformly found that circumcision had no overall adverse effect on penile sensitivity, sexual arousal, sexual sensation, erectile function, premature ejaculation, ejaculatory latency, orgasm difficulties, sexual satisfaction, pleasure, or pain during penetration. Support for these conclusions was provided by a meta-analysis. Impairment in one or more parameters was reported in 10 of the 13 studies rated as 2−. These lower-quality studies contained flaws in study design (11), selection of cases and/or controls (5), statistical analysis (4), and/or data interpretation (6); five had multiple problems.
*Conclusion*
The highest-quality studies suggest that medical male circumcision has no adverse effect on sexual function, sensitivity, sexual sensation, or satisfaction. *Morris BJ and Krieger JN. Does male circumcision affect sexual function, sensitivity, or satisfaction?—A systematic review. J Sex Med 2013;10:2644–2657.*

aside from the scientific findings, i have talked to a rl friend who got circumcised in his late teens and when i asked him regarding his loss of sensitivity he says there was none. 

now keep coping with your ugly ant eater looking dick.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 26, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> yes im a permavirgin but you are coping hard as fuck with your ugly dick, and if @sytyl fell for your hindu dindu meme about "circumcision = loss of sensitivity" meme then hes beyond saving. get ready for yourself to fall into a deep depression, son
> 
> *The highest quality evidence indicates that circumcision does not decrease the sensitivity of the penis, harm sexual function or reduce sexual satisfaction
> 
> ...



tagging some users who may have fallen for the same meme like the afghandu did 

@TheCopefulCurry @Dante1 @Salludon @Mohamad @inceletto


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Oct 26, 2020)

I heard that zayn malik is in this thread


----------

